# VK | Get ready for Summer competition.



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/17)

*Its Summer and this weather gets us in the mood to give stuff away! 

Winners will be chosen by number of votes, in the event of a tie the names will be put into a randomiser and the winner drawn. 

Limit of 3 posts per person, only members with 50 or more posts are eligible for entry!

Have fun!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/17)

First Prize:




Second Prize:



Third Prize:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapington (16/10/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/10/17)

Vapington said:


> View attachment 110492



The amount of times I have seen this photo this week lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (16/10/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The amount of times I have seen this photo this week lol


Yes  I had to lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The_Ice (16/10/17)

Paulie's E-juice Lemon Ice Tea

Hope I did it right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (17/10/17)

So after searching for various things that might work with this thread I came across this little gem! I enjoyed it too much to not post!







Favourite summer juice?! Vapour Mountain's XXX!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/10/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (18/10/17)

Just hanging out and enjoying a nice good beer with some good friends




Summer juice must be Mr. Hardwicks Triple Delight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)

Only 5 days left! Get those entries in and get voting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

I love the beach!

Vaping VM XXX in the Petri. A juice that VK stocks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/17)

Last day of the competition, winners will be announced tomorrow morning so get those last minute entries in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/10/17)

and our winners are:

3rd place - @Silver and @The_Ice decided not to do the randomiser here but rather give you both the prize  
2nd place - @Constantbester 
1st Place - @Stosta (@Vapington almost stole the spotlight from you)

Please send me a PM with your shirt sizes and delivery address's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (24/10/17)

Thanks for the comp @Stroodlepuff.

Congrats @Stosta and @Silver and @The_Ice

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

Ooooh awesome!

Thanks for the comp @Stroodlepuff ! I just walked out of a really boring meeting to this, what a win!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (24/10/17)

Thank you @Stroodlepuff ,

Great comp, go VAPE KING!!!! Whoo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (30/10/17)

Ok I think I've figured out why the numbers were so low for this giveaway:
The title is ambiguous.
You meant it's the get-ready-for-summer competition. But maybe someone looking at the title thought it was the get-ready for summer-competition. As in this thread is a teaser/preparation for a competition that will be held in the summer...

I have no idea why I just said that at this ungodly hour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (30/10/17)

Oh wow - thanks @Stroodlepuff !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

